# Blacklisten - Übersicht



## hahni (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht aller aktiven Blacklisten. Ich würde diese nämlich gerne im Backend von ISPConfig 3 hinterlegen, um noch effizienter gegen Spammer vorgehen zu können. Aber genau so eine Übersicht habe ich nirgends gefunden. Es muss ja wesentlich mehr Blacklisten geben als all jene, die in den How-Dos beschrieben wurden. Denn die Liste beispieslweise von http://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx - ist ja viel länger...
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## audia8 (22. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
ich habe bei mir nur ein paar Blacklisten drin, die mir in Kombination mit SpamAssassin mittlerweile den Spam Müll ganz gut von der Pelle halten.
Folgende habe ich momentan im Einsatz
reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client mail.bl.blocklist.de, reject_rbl_client dnsbl.inps.de, reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, reject_rbl_client bad.psky.me

Zumindest für die Mails hilft es mir sehr gut. Oder gibt es noch andere Dienste die bei dir gesperrt werden müssten. Den Rest bei mir macht eigentlich fail2ban


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2016)

Wenn ich deine Blacklisten zu meinen noch ergänze (ich trage die direkt in der ISPC-Oberfläche ein, dann habe ich nun folgende erweiterte Liste:
--
multi.uribl.com, dsn.rfc-ignorant.org, dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org, bl.spamcop.net, cbl.abuseat.org, ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, combined.rbl.msrbl.net, rabl.nuclearelephant.com, zen.spamhaus.org, mail.bl.blocklist.de, dnsbl.inps.de, bad.psky.me
--


----------



## MrHenker27 (20. Dez. 2016)

@hahni kannst du mit sagen WO du die in der ISP-Config oberfläche eingetragen hast?


gefunden oO

SYSTEM -> SYSTEMKONFIGURATION -> [SERVER] -> REITER eMail -> Realtime Blackhole Liste
greets
Marco


----------



## hahni (20. Dez. 2016)

Genau ! Und "bad.psky.me" würde ich weglassen. Macht oft Probleme...


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Dez. 2016)

Such mal in Google nach "PHP Script RBL-Listen abfragen", da findest eine sehr umfangreiche Liste.


----------

